# Arcadia Giveaway! (Closed for Tonight)



## Dufontee (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I recently had been doing a catalog event and now it's time to give it all back to the community!

*THE RULES (Mandatory Reading)*
1. Follow me to the pile of presents.





2. Pick any 4 presents. All giveaway items have been wrapped up, so what you get is a mystery!




3. Follow me back to the airport to leave.
4. Once you leave, make sure to leave the queue.

*If I see you try to grab an extra item, I will close my game.
Access the queue HERE.*

New queue will be provided tomorrow!

Optional: Brag about the cool stuff you got in the thread!

I hope you all enjoy! I put a lot of work into this


----------



## doetothelindsay (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to visit! Thanks so much for doing this 

Update: My items were a wall fan, air circulator, inflatable sofa, and baby chair! The last two items are in front of Sherb's house now and are really cute. Thank you again


----------



## JoeIsDreaming (Apr 25, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi there! This is so kind of you, definitely queuing up! ^_^

Edit: Just got my 4 presents! I got the following: Metal can, Pendulum clock, Dish-drying rack, Throwback gothic mirror (really like this one!)


----------



## fanism (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm in the queue, thank you so much for doing this


----------



## Jules (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m in the queue! Thank you ️


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm loving the positive feedback <3 Thanks guys!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

There are still plenty of presents left


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 25, 2020)

There are only two people left in queue and still *PLENTY *of items


----------



## LynseyH666 (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh wow! This is amazing - thank you for doing this! I’m in the queue and I’m excited 

This was so great - what a lovely thing to do! I got a painting set, an alarm clock, a cat tower () & a phonograph ()! Well worth a trip. Tip generously and water the flowers!!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 25, 2020)

I ended up getting a studio wall spotlight, mama bear, cypress plant and metronome. Not too shabby. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## N e s s (Apr 25, 2020)

I’d love to come visit!


----------



## amylase (Apr 25, 2020)

Hiya, I'm in the queue. Thank you!


----------



## courtky (Apr 25, 2020)

this is so cool! i'm in the queue


----------



## Polilla (Apr 25, 2020)

So exciting, thank you


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 25, 2020)

i've joined the queue - thank you for doing this!


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 25, 2020)

Awesome ! You're a really cool person for doing this, both things!!


----------



## mishiro-town (Apr 25, 2020)

joining the queue, thank you!


----------



## Polilla (Apr 25, 2020)

Got 2 microscopes, a bathtub and a cuckoo clock! Thank you


----------



## courtky (Apr 25, 2020)

i got a retro stereo, a fragrance diffuser, hi-fi stereo and a freezer!! tysm for doing this, neat idea  might copy it one day ~


----------



## Melisann (Apr 25, 2020)

Was so awesome, thank you! I got protein shaker bottle, book stands, electronics kit, and dinnerware


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 25, 2020)

Arithmophobia17 said:


> i've joined the queue - thank you for doing this!


I got a portable radio, hamster cage, coffee cup, and hourglass - all either new items or new color variants! thank you!


----------



## LemonadeQT (Apr 25, 2020)

Vintage TV Tray (omg LOVE) , Writing Desk (AWESOME), Garden lantern (Literally was about to cattalog one lucky me) and fragrance sticks!! TThis was a very win win WIN <3


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm so glad! I am going to lock queue because after this round I need to take a dinner break. But after that, the giveaway will continue!


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm back from my break, and now the queue can be joined


----------



## Sammr (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to come do this if i could!


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 25, 2020)

Actually, going to close up shop for the night. But this will be re-opened tomorrow  Hope everyone is enjoying their gifts!


----------



## AggroCraig (Apr 26, 2020)

I made an account on this forum purely to say that it is fun to run around and flute at you folks while you come to these things.

=D


----------

